
Show HN: Jobagon, the one page for managing your job search - jrpt
https://jobagon.com/?s=hn
======
jrpt
Hi HN! Introducing Jobagon, the one page for organizing your job search!

If you're looking for a job, you should definitely organize your search, and
now you can use Jobagon for that purpose. Job seekers who organize their
search are likely to explore more jobs, be more confident in their search, and
ultimately find a better job and even negotiate for better compensation. (I've
tried both applying haphazardly vs planning my search throughout my career,
and have watched friends do the same, and have seen the difference it makes
first hand!)

What makes Jobagon better than your basic spreadsheet is that it's built for
job seekers. This means it has features like status tracking (unapplied,
applied, phone screen, onsite interview, etc), 1-5 star ratings, notes (have
you tried taking notes in a spreadsheet? - the tiny cell UI makes it so
hard!), etc. It also imports company data when it can, like the size of the
company, headquarters location, and funding. Finally, Jobagon provides quick
links for you, such as company links to Glassdoor, Crunchbase, or Paysa for
compensation data.

Try it out if you're looking for a job!

